# Amazon K4 Lighted Cover



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I am contemplating buying the K4 lighted cover and have a couple of questions though for those who have it:

1) What is the impact of the light on use of the battery?  What percentage decrease did you notice (e.g., half the usual cycle?
2) Many reviewers complain about how easy it seems to get the leather scratched?  Is it really?  

Your responses are much appreciated.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Bump - please direct me to the right thread if these have been answered before. Thanks!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never really measured how much the light runs down the battery, but it definitely does to some extent.  The KTouch will run for 10-12 hours with the light on easily, and still be around 3/4 charged, at least on mine, if that helps any.

I've read the posts about the cover scratching easily.  I don't know that it scratches any more easily than any other leather, but its extremely smooth texture would probably make a scratch show up more than a lot of other covers.  I keep mine in my purse, and I'm not exactly gentle with it, but I haven't had any problems with scratches.

I do love the lighted case.  I've always preferred to read without any kind of a cover, but the new ones are very small and conform to the Kindle perfectly.  I've found I actually like reading in the new lighted case.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

10-12 hours for 25% use with light is not bad at all!  I think I may pull the trigger on this one...  I currently use the Belkin folio one which is lightweight and decent, but 2 things attract me to the lighted case:
1) I can do away with attaching my Mighty Bright; and
2) The lighted case has no straps, showing 100% of the front of the Kindle without distraction...
Hmmmm, I held back on the Oberon due to price, but this one is $60 which is also pricey... hmmm... decisions decisions...


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> 2) The lighted case has no straps, showing 100% of the front of the Kindle without distraction...
> Hmmmm, I held back on the Oberon due to price, but this one is $60 which is also pricey... hmmm... decisions decisions...


Oberon has straps, no longer do Velcro.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

The leather on my case is pretty hard.  I've not noticed any scratches.  However I've only owned mine a couple weeks and read about an hour or two a day.  I don't take mine out of the house.

I can't comment on the battery life since I'm not a power reader like others here.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I have decided to get one.... am planning to buy this weekend.  Can't wait!  

(By the way, I'm trading my other K4 for a K3 in the buy and sell section, in case someone y'all know is interested....)


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Recently purchased this lighted cover, which I really like. Because everyone was complaining about the front being smooth and scratching easily, I decided to try the Decalgirl back skin on the front of the cover to help prevent scratchs, and it is adhereing nicely, and looks great. You cannot see the back in this case, so may as well use the back elsewhere. Also, Patricia told me she used the Smack-Dab clip we purchased to hold the K3 and back cover together so it couldn't be opened backwards and break the K3 hinge, and it works great to hold the back in place with this cover as well.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> I decided to try the Decalgirl back skin on the front of the cover to help prevent scratchs, and it is adhereing nicely, and looks great.


Could you post a picture of how it looks with the skin on the case?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> Could you post a picture of how it looks with the skin on the case?


It fits nicely right between the stitching from top to bottom. I didn't really get it totally centered.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Very neat idea.  Mine is also that plum color and it's very slippery.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks great! That is a terrific idea. That might help with gripping the cover.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> The leather on my case is pretty hard. I've not noticed any scratches. However I've only owned mine a couple weeks and read about an hour or two a day. I don't take mine out of the house.


Well I just got a big nasty ugly scratch across front of my lighted leather cover.  It's so deep that it's produced a rough ripple in the scratch. I have no idea how it got there. I don't sit things on top of the cover and am careful with it.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Tabatha - Interesting idea... never thought of using the back decal sticker as a "leather protector".  My Amazon leather cover (black) is holding up well considering I read daily in the train and I put it in my lunch bag.  There are small scuff marks but hardly noticeable.  The back is still perfect.  You mentioned the back needed to be "clipped" to make sure the K4 is never removed from the case?  My case seems pretty tight (I am not comfortable removing it at all cause either I break the K4 or destroy the cover).  When does the Kindle (either KK or K4 or KT) get removed - what instances?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> Tabatha - You mentioned the back needed to be "clipped" to make sure the K4 is never removed from the case? My case seems pretty tight (I am not comfortable removing it at all cause either I break the K4 or destroy the cover). When does the Kindle (either KK or K4 or KT) get removed - what instances?


Kinda think you may have read my post wrong. Several of us purchased the "Smack-dab Clip" for the K3-keyboard with the lighted cover as some were distroying the hinges by opening backwards in error, which caused lots of problems. Since I purchased a couple of these clips, I sent one with the K3 when I sold it, and the other I am now using on K4.

What I meant was I use the "clip" to hold the front cover when folded to the back when reading, This makes it easy to use with one hand for reading, and cover doesn't slip around at all, just stays stationary, and can also be used to keep the cover shut since this cover has no closure.

Nothing is needed to hold the K4 in the case as it fits tight, and is almost impossible to remove from the cover. No-one would ever see the gelskin back if put on the Kindle, so I thought it would be nice to use it this way so you could at least enjoy looking at it somewhere.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Gotcha!  I totally misunderstood.  Your idea is great and I may do that in the future to cover up the scuffs and scratches.  Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Totally stole your idea, Tabatha, and picked up a Decalgirl skin for my K4 when they were 25% off recently. I posted pics on another thread. -> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,111705.msg1684525.html#msg1684525

Thanks for the idea! Now the question is how long will it take me to scratch the cover above and/or below the skin??


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I love the lighted cover. It does seem to pick up scratches easily. Doesn't bother me. Gives the cover character. Like my silver hair.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

